# Post ideas for Couples Costumes here!



## stroudenov (Sep 12, 2008)

*Famously Dead*

Our annual Party theme this year is Famously Dead.
This has helped our guests think up costume ideas easily.
Fictional
Celebrity
Historical

It's pretty endless

Some couples ideas:

Bonnie and Clyde
Anthony and Cleopatra
Sid and Nancy
Jack and Rose - Titanic

Individual ideas have been cracking us up:

Crocodile Hunter
Lady Diana
Tippi Hedren from THE BIRDS
Heath Ledger
Farrah
MJ


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

I always thought a guy dressed as Jason and a girl wearing *nothing* but a towel would be funny and play on the horror movie stereotype. Of course, the girl could have on more clothes underneath the towel.


----------



## ghostesshostess (Aug 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

These are great......love the Jason and Towl idea....HUMMMMM


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Evan Dworkin's angry dairy products 'Milk & Cheese', perhaps?: http://www.houseoffun.com/milkandcheese/index.html

Ah, didn't read closely enough the first time. Just saw that your theme will be "Famously Dead." So, please disregard.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Gomez & Morticia Addams


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cop and convict
Mickey & Mallory Knox
Chucky & Tiffany
preist and nun 
beauty and the beast (scary version)
Lois and Peter Griffin


----------



## jeeper (Sep 20, 2010)

last year my girlfriend and i went to a party and i was dressed as jason vorhees and she dressed like a "camper". we put a woochie application on her neck to make it look slashed. 

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e108/eclipselc/Photo-0048.jpg


----------

